# Casting possible??



## Spinartist (Sep 3, 2016)

I took apart a computer for a friend to destroy the hard drive & take the rare earth magnets out of it & also recover the gold pins off the chip cards and I saw this neat looking aluminum cooling fin.
Its just over 1 3/4" tall & just over 3 1/2" across. I got thinking that if it was filled with colored resin it would make a cool turning blank.
What ya think??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 3, 2016)

I can't imagine why it wouldn't work... Cool idea!


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 3, 2016)

That would make a neat turkey friction call.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 3, 2016)

ripjack13 said:


> That would make a neat turkey friction call.....




Oooooo, great idea!!


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 3, 2016)

There was a solid copper plug 1" into it. Computer was from 2004


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 3, 2016)

I'd think it'd work just fine, I'd probably make sure to degrease or lightly sandblast it to make sure you get good adhesion not knowing if they used any lubricant while extruding it but otherwise should take just fine.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## norman vandyke (Sep 4, 2016)

Be careful about aluminum powder while working it. Highly toxic.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

